# My Breeding Stripes.



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

This thread will showcase the various color combinations I implement into my breeding program. These are just a few of the fish I have bred. The collection is not in its entirety and I will continue to add on the rest of my fish over time. Some of the fish I have sold to be bred by others and almost all of these fish are NOT bred by me so credit goes out to all of the other great breeders out there that have shared their genetics with me!

Halfmoon Plakats

Gold HMPK









Yellow HMPK









Red HMPK









Orange HMPK









Fancy Female HMPK









Fancy HMPK









Fancy Female









Giant Salamander HMPK









Turquoise HMPK









Fancy Female









Fancy HMPK









Fancy HMPK









Grizzle Male HMPK









Fancy Male









Fancy Male









Fancy Male









Super Black HMPK











Halfmoon

Mustard Gas Steel









Yellow Tiger









Copper









Fancy Female 









Fancy Female









Copper Female









Cambodian Butterfly









Fancy Dragon Female









Blue Butterfly









Fancy 









Fancy









Opaque 









Opaque









Fancy Dragon DTHM









Mustard gas Dragon









Fancy









Steel Mustard Gas









Mustard Gas Butterfly Female









Female









Fancy Male









Opaque female









Opaque male









Red









Black Lace Doubletail









Black Melano Male









Female Dragon









Red









Turquoise









Mustard Gas









Fancy Male










Crowntail

Opaque Crowntail









Orange Crowntail Female









Mascot Male


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Copper









Copper









Orange Crowntail Male


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

polukoff said:


>


haha this guy now belongs to my fiance, by way of mo. little bugger gets around is for sure.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

They're all sooooo gorgeous! It's truely amazing that these fish exist...from the tireless efforts of breeders of course!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh. My.... Wow! They're gorgeous!


----------



## beacon (Nov 18, 2012)

Like hitting the jackpot in Vegas! They just keep coming! What a stunning collection of fish - WOW


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Some of the new betta fish I bought for breeding


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

Love the Mascot male & the Black Orchid HM male... & the opaque CT... don't think I've ever seen one of those! Simply stunning!


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Holy...........Im dieing!!!!!!! such gorgeous fish!!!!!!


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Not sure if you guys can tell but we are going to be breeding a lot of black fish, all variations, we also have white in all forms.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

New Male.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

polukoff said:


>


I want a baby out of this guy!!!


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

hannah16 said:


> I want a baby out of this guy!!!


I'm pretty sure we have a female to match him coming in the Jan 20th shipment.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

polukoff said:


> I'm pretty sure we have a female to match him coming in the Jan 20th shipment.


Yay


----------



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

polukoff said:


> Not sure if you guys can tell but we are going to be breeding a lot of black fish, all variations, we also have white in all forms.


All of your fish are gorgeous, but I have to say that the steel mustard is probably my favorite. I love the black ones, as well. I currently have four (3 males, 1 female) and am looking to get more. This may be a silly question, but are there any advantages to getting a Betta from a breeder--if it's only going to be a pet? Obviously, their level of care is much better and the Bettas themselves are better quality, but is it wise to invest in something of that caliber for viewing and enjoyment purposes only, or it better to rescue them from the petstore? I would love to have one of your Bettas in the future, but I was just wondering your thoughts...


----------



## momtoangel (Jan 15, 2013)

The colors are stunning! I am hoping to have a solid white one day. I have four Bettas right now, three I've had for over a year and my newest one I've had about a month, a blue DT half moon.


----------



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

Mal72 said:


> All of your fish are gorgeous, but I have to say that the steel mustard is probably my favorite. I love the black ones, as well. I currently have four (3 males, 1 female) and am looking to get more. This may be a silly question, but are there any advantages to getting a Betta from a breeder--if it's only going to be a pet? Obviously, their level of care is much better and the Bettas themselves are better quality, but is it wise to invest in something of that caliber for viewing and enjoyment purposes only, or it better to rescue them from the petstore? I would love to have one of your Bettas in the future, but I was just wondering your thoughts...


Edit: I should've have read the first post more closely. The Black Orchid HM is also a favorite....Yes, I officially want one


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Mal72 said:


> are there any advantages to getting a Betta from a breeder--if it's only going to be a pet?


-I only sell fish that are 3 month old+
-I provide you with a picture of your fish
-I have a larger assortment of new color patterns not seen in the US
-All of my fish have 180 degree halfmoon genetics
-Sky hawk genetics
-Solid Black,White,Red,Blue,Yellow,Marble,Fancy,Dragonscale, and various other color patterns
-HM, HMPK, Crowntail, Halfmoon Doubletail, Giant Halfmoon Plakat
- I also sell Cherry shrimp, live aquarium plants, and snails


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

Mal72 said:


> All of your fish are gorgeous, but I have to say that the steel mustard is probably my favorite. I love the black ones, as well. I currently have four (3 males, 1 female) and am looking to get more. This may be a silly question, but are there any advantages to getting a Betta from a breeder--if it's only going to be a pet? Obviously, their level of care is much better and the Bettas themselves are better quality, but is it wise to invest in something of that caliber for viewing and enjoyment purposes only, or it better to rescue them from the petstore? I would love to have one of your Bettas in the future, but I was just wondering your thoughts...


they haven't spent weeks or sometimes months in a few tablespoons of water being shaken and prodded by bratty children in a garishly-lit pet store, and therefore have a bigger chance of living longer and happier lives


----------



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

polukoff said:


> -I only sell fish that are 3 month old+
> -I provide you with a picture of your fish
> -I have a larger assortment of new color patterns not seen in the US
> -All of my fish have 180 degree halfmoon genetics
> ...


Thank you for letting me know that! I can definitely see where it is a better option. I would love to buy a fish from you soon--if you'd be willing to sell me one, that is. Entirely up to you, as the breeder, though.


----------



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

homegrown terror said:


> they haven't spent weeks or sometimes months in a few tablespoons of water being shaken and prodded by bratty children in a garishly-lit pet store, and therefore have a bigger chance of living longer and happier lives


Yea that is true :/ I do try to rescue fish when I can but sometimes it is not possible. These fish overall seem as though they would have a better quality of life. Thank you!


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

My for sale auction HERE.

My For sale thread on HERE.


----------



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

polukoff said:


> My for sale auction HERE.
> 
> My For sale thread on HERE.


 
Thank you, I've looked at both already! :-D The black orchids have especially caught my eye (on this thread). I'm not an expert on fish, but those do seem to be highly sought after on Aquabid, unfortunately for me. I'll keep my eyes open though. I just set up a NPT 10 gallon, so I'll be looking for a few weeks. I'm kind of moving slow since I just lost my three year old boy to a very sudden case of Dropsy. :/


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Mal72 said:


> Thank you, I've looked at both already! :-D The black orchids have especially caught my eye (on this thread). I'm not an expert on fish, but those do seem to be highly sought after on Aquabid, unfortunately for me. I'll keep my eyes open though. I just set up a NPT 10 gallon, so I'll be looking for a few weeks. I'm kind of moving slow since I just lost my three year old boy to a very sudden case of Dropsy. :/


Don't worry with all these new black fish we are buying in 3 months we will have an over abundance of black fish.


----------



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

polukoff said:


> Don't worry with all these new black fish we are buying in 3 months we will have an over abundance of black fish.


Okay, great! :-D


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

polukoff said:


>


Well you're not making my choices any easier. Lol. Gorgeous fish! There is a possibility I will buy out the local petstores beforehand! I definitely have the Betta bug.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

polukoff said:


>


See, how am I suppose to stop buying up your fish when they just keep getting more and more stunning?! I want a baby out of this pair too!


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

For my new CTPK lines.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

My Melano Marble Male Import.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

My newest imports.


----------



## JayM (Aug 4, 2013)

You have stunning bettas. I am particularly fond of the CTs.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Have you bred this one yet?


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes I have bred that pair, the off spring should make it to IBC in Houston, TX the last week in October.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

It's now 2014 Where are your fish coming from?:lol:


Sneak Peek of some of my new arrivals.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

So these are all your fish that you bought from breeder and are breeding so none are fish you raised or bred yourself? These are all your breeding fish? Where are the photo of fish you bred and raised? 

You have so many I would like to see your fish room.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

SnowFlake311

Sometime I post my own breeders on here but yeah this is my thread dedicated to the beginnings of my lines when I imported the first generation. The fish I bred myself are mixed throughout these photos.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

I don't have one thread really dedicated to the fish I bred myself. However there are quite a few threads that show case some of my previous lines, I do however have a completely documented log of everything I have ever done with LOTS of pictures, along with all of my aquabid postings.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

polukoff said:


> I don't have one thread really dedicated to the fish I bred myself. However there are quite a few threads that show case some of my previous lines, I do however have a completely documented log of everything I have ever done with LOTS of pictures, along with all of my aquabid postings.


I love seeing betta logs I wish more breeders would post logs showing the parents and then the fish they produce. We have some good spawn logs going right now but so many tend to just stop posting and you never see the end result.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Confishius (Dec 1, 2013)

mmm, the white male is gorgeous!


----------



## TikPandora (Sep 11, 2011)

The copper colored ones are absolutely stunning, just amazing.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

The orange "CT" female is actually a CTDT (crowntail doubletail). With HM CTs, they are considered HS (halfsuns).


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes sorry for the incorrect classification, unfortunately I am unable to edit posts after they expire.


----------

